# warum eclipse.exe?



## Kiamur (28. Okt 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen, die mich immer mal wieder beshäftigen:

Warum gibt es eigentlich eine .exe Datei unter Windows, um Eclispe zu starten. Ich denke Eclipse ist in Java geschrieben. Warum hat man dann nicht eine .jar Datei zum starten benutzt? Hier im Forum wird man ja schon mal schief angeschaut, wenn man fragt, wie man ein Java Programm mit einer .exe starten kann.
Warum "dürfen" (oder vielleicht auch müssen) die Eclipse Entwickler das tun? Und wie startet dann die .exe Datei den existierenden Java Byte Code von Eclipse. Und wie unterscheidet sich Eclipse auf den verschiedenene System? Nur in der nativen Startdatei und der Rest (also der Byte Code) ist identisch?

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Antworten zu diesen Fragen, da sie ja auch ein wenig den Hintergrung von professioneller Java Programmierung beleuchten würden.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Beni (28. Okt 2006)

Im Eclipse-Ordner hat es eine Datei "startup.jar", wenn man darauf klickt startet Eclipse ebenfalls -> die exe hat also keine extrem wichtige Funktion. Allerdings erscheint kein Splashscreen, wenn man über das "startup.jar" startet.

Das sieht für mich (ohne tieferes Hintergrundwissen über Eclipse) nur nach dem üblichen "Echte Programme müssen exe's sein"-Tick aus.


----------



## byte (28. Okt 2006)

Eclipse basiert auf SWT, nutzt also native GUI Elemente der Plattform. Zur Ausführung von SWT Anwendungen benötigt man je nach Plattform noch bestimmte Dateien, die Wrapper für die nativen Komponenten. Von daher musst Du Eclipse speziell für Deine Plattform runterladen und bei der Windows Variante ist dann halt eine EXE dabei, weil das unter Windows intuitiv ist und die Anwendung eh nur unter Windows läufts. Für andere Betriebssysteme musst Du andere Versionen runterladen.

Nichts desto trotz bleibt es eine Java Anwendung die plattformunabhängig ist. Es muss halt vorher nur mehrmals deployed werden.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2006)

Einer der Gründe warum Eclipse unter Windows eine exe verwendet, ist der 'beschleunigte' Programmstart.
Der Splashscreen kommt mit einer exe einfach schneller, weil nicht erst die VM gestartet werden muss.
Das ist bei einem Programm wie Eclipse relativ wichtig, da eine verzögerte Reaktion auf Doppelklick den User dazu veranlassen könnte das Programm nochmal zu starten, was bei einem Speicherintensiven Programm wie Eclipse zu Problemen führen kann.


----------



## Kiamur (2. Nov 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Gruß
Maik


----------

